# Growling children??



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Before I knew the X was a cheater she would growl at me like a dog. My oldest daughter soon learned to growl at me. I went to therapy w/ my daughter several times to see if this could be fixed. In front of the therapist she was sweet as pie and no problems ever came out. That was 2007. The other 3 children loved me, we always spent time doing what we love the most....playing 
2010 Wife cheated.
2011 we started the divorce. Oldest daughter refused to visit me and stayed w/ mom, she was 17 1/2, her therapist said it was best to let her go, she'll come back on her own.
2012 divorce was final.
In the fall of 2012 my youngest daughter (16) was included in a divorce fight, she confronted me on the front lawn. I told her to mind her business, it was an adult problem. Mom had told her I was sending her to jail lol. NO lol, she quit speaking to me.
My 2 boys have always loved spending time w/ me. We hunt, fish, go-cart, cook, play games, rebuild old tractors, and many other things. Both boys have wanted to live w/ me but I was afraid I wouldn't provide for them.....the X was married to a man 33 days after the divorce was final..lol The boy's lives have been turned upside down and now I regret ever giving her custody. GRRR
Driving~
The oldest girl is 18, she just got her drivers lic. She never wanted to drive until the X got re~married. She is complaining mom sneaks in her bed and holds her telling her over and over how much she loves her...??
The youngest daughter (17) is about to loose her drivers permit because she doesn't have any interest in driving, she almost ran a child over (not her fault, the child ran out from behind a huge SUV just as she was about to pass it. I praised her for her quick response but it doesn't matter. I would also like to add, she was following all the rules of the road and that's why the lil girl isn't dead, she's a good driver.).
The 15 1/2 year old boy just got his permit, I had to take him to get it. I let him drive twice so far, mom holds back on the time we can go. Now, he's waited 10yrs to drive something other than his HD chopper, moped, go cart, tractor, or dirt bike (just showing he has skills in driving) but his mom refuses to take him....and would you like to know why?? His mom told him he has to wait until his sister gets her lic!! Today the X "allowed" me to take him out and drive, he did great. After driving he had soccer practice and his GF's concert, I was unable to drive him but my mom was willing to if he came to her house. The X told him he had to come home and she told me I could pick him up later....but I had plans so I asked her to drop him off @ my mom's house and she replied "Fine, he'll stay home" I then reminded her he had soccer and she wrote "don't you tell me what to do, he'll go to soccer when and if I allow it." WTF??
Needless to say he walked into the house and his mom and his sister were waiting to ambush him. They started yelling at him, he defended himself and was grounded within 3min. No driving, no phone, no friends, no soccer, no youth group, no time w/ dad, no moped, no GF, and no going out of the house!! Ya know what's really hard? Just before any of this happened, we had another "respect your mother" talk. He's a good kid, he listens, I'm sure the X's goal was to ground him so he can't drive.
In the morning I'm going to get his first car, he can't drive it yet but the extra time he has fixing it up will give him a better respect for what he's driving.
All the kids are held back in their interests, they have to fight to play sports, see me, go to friend's house's and none are allowed to work. Last year the 17yr old wanted to get a job, mom laughed @ her and asked "why in the world would anybody hire you? You aren't what an employer is looking for" Does that sound like a loving mother?
I live in NW Indiana and I'm broke, is there any way to have my kids saved from the Narcissist mother? I need a gardium ad lidum appointed to our case, how do I get this done w/o huge piles of cash? I have a steady income but it's not much, I live w/ my mom. I attend church every Sunday, I don't drink/do drugs, I am mentally stable, and I love all my kids so much....this is a form of abuse!!
I know I'm venting but my kids need help!!
Thanks in advance,
Mouse


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

OP,

You sound to be in an intolerable position and it needs to change soon for the good of your children if nothing else.

What access / financial arrangements were put in place when your divorce went through?

I hope that someone with knowledge of how things work in your state is able to help you.
In the mean time Good luck & God Bless.


----------

